# Anyone interested in Ozark or Oriskany video?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Headed out to the Oriskany (215') and Ozark (330') this weekend with the MV Spree folks (http://www.spreeexpeditions.com/). We will be doing two dives each day. Friday we will dive the Oriskany as a warm-up and gear checkout. Saturday and Sunday we will dive the Ozark.

I have a new video camera to try out. Although it is only rated for 130', I had it down to 220' on the Oriskany props a couple of weeks ago and it worked fine. Since the price is right ($90), I'll bring a spare along.

I would be happy to post video or pictures of the Ozark or Oriskany, if anyone is interested.

Bryan


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Would love to see the Ozark vid!


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

x2 for the videos:thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ya, any video is worth posting.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to see Ozark. It sure has an interesting sonar image.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

bigrick said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Ya, any video is worth posting.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Definitely like to see either, bt especially the Ozark. Also look forward to your insights on the Spree.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

would love to see a video of both. Here is a Furuno image of the Ozark I took last year


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I was looking at the link you posted, is it really $1200 to do those dives this weekend?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I've never been to the Ozark. It looks like a ship?

I'd love to see video of both!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> I was looking at the link you posted, is it really $1200 to do those dives this weekend?


Yep. Looks like we might get blown out. Capt. will make the call tomorrow (Wed.).


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been inside the Ozark, When it was beached off Perdido key back in the late 70s


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry guys, the captain just cancelled the trip due to weather.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Any advice on trolling that area?( Ozark) Plan on heading out there a few time for the rodeo to see if I can pick up some wahoo.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Any advice on trolling that area?( Ozark) Plan on heading out there a few time for the rodeo to see if I can pick up some wahoo.


Wish I could. I have not been out to the Ozark yet myself.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bigrick said:


> Any advice on trolling that area?( Ozark) Plan on heading out there a few time for the rodeo to see if I can pick up some wahoo.



Going to be trolling that area tomorrow, will let you know how it goes


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be saving my gas for the rodeo


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Any advice on trolling that area?( Ozark) Plan on heading out there a few time for the rodeo to see if I can pick up some wahoo.


I've caught tons of wahoo live baiting and dragging lures in the area.


----------

